# Le coin des vrais maniaques du PowerBook



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2005)

Alors voilà : syndrôme sans doute bien connu et d'une banalité affligeante...
Depuis que mon PowerBook 15' est arrivé (il y a quelques jours seulement), j'ose à peine le déplacer et je ne cesse d'essuyer le clavier et le trackpad avec un petit chiffon.

Un vrai maniaque (alors qu'en réalité je suis un grand bordélique devant l'Eternel)
 

Le pire : chaque fois que je dois m'absenter quelques instants ou que je téléphone... je ne peux m'empêcher de reposer sur le clavier le petit machin de protection (bien pratique), qui est évidemment bien coincé là chaque fois que je referme le capot...

Donc, en situation d'absence (même quelques minutes), ça ressemble à ça :







 

Et vous ? Jusqu'à quelles extrémités inavouables êtes-vous allés pour protéger votre joli PB de l'agression de la poussière et des traces de doigts ?
   :love:


----------



## RainMan (7 Mars 2005)

Je n'ai jamais ouvert le carton, trop peur...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je laisse la petite feuille blanche entre l'écran et le clavier, depuis Septembre 2003
 :love:


----------



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2005)

Le pire, c'est l'angoisse au moment de ranger le PB dans un sac pour le transporter ... AILLEURS !  :affraid:  :sick: 
Là, il a droit au traitement SAMU - emballé d'abord dans une petite housse légère puis introduit avec douceur dans l'emplacement qui lui est réservé...   

c'est con de s'attacher comme ça, non ?  :rose:  :hosto: 



(Note pour le webmaster : ce topic s'est enregistré 2 fois - sans doute parce que j'avais des problèmes à accéder au forum et la manip' pour envoyer le sujet a été lancée en double... Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'effacer le doublon, désolé...)


----------



## RainMan (7 Mars 2005)

Non, ne t'inquiète pas, moi aussi il va avoir droit à sa petite house avant d'être placé dans le sac !


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2005)

Avec un Mac pareil s'est presque normal d'y faire attention comme un fou


----------



## Zeo14 (7 Mars 2005)

Le plus simple c'est de prendre un tournevis et de faire plein de rayures dessus dès qu'on l'a sorti du carton.
Comme ça plus besoin de se prendre la tête !


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je laisse la petite feuille blanche entre l'écran et le clavier, depuis Septembre 2003
> :love:



c'etait donc ça !
et bien retire-la, comme ça tu verras ton clavier, et tu taperas moins d'âneries


----------



## RainMan (7 Mars 2005)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple c'est de prendre un tournevis et de faire plein de rayures dessus dès qu'on l'a sorti du carton.
> Comme ça plus besoin de se prendre la tête !



Pas mal non plus comme idée !


----------



## chagregel (7 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'etait donc ça !
> et bien retire-la, comme ça tu verras ton clavier, et tu taperas moins d'âneries



  

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ficelle.

PS : J'ai effacé le double, pas bien


----------



## ederntal (7 Mars 2005)

C'est pareil... je suis supra bordelique pour tout SAUF le mac!


----------



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2005)

Eh ben ça me rassure un peu de constater que je ne suis pas seul...


----------



## puffade (7 Mars 2005)

Je suis pour ma part fortement atteint du syndrome que j'ai nommé syndrome de la chifonnette. En effet, j'intercale pour ma part une chifonnette douce (comme celle pour essuyer les lunettes) entre l'écran et le clavier et à chaque ouverture, j'astique à donf clavier et je dépoussière l'écran. J'en suis à ma quatrième machine et cette maladie perdure dans le temps. Qui est encore plus psychopathe?
Ha oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que je fais la mêmechose sur mon imac G5 la chifonnette restant positionnée en permanence sur le clavier.


----------



## roro (7 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'etait donc ça !
> et bien retire-la, comme ça tu verras ton clavier, et tu taperas moins d'âneries



  

à part ça en ce qui me concerne, pas de protection entre le clavier & l'écran, ce n'est plus utile sur l'Alu 15. Avec le Ti oui car le clavier laissait des traces sur l'écran !
sinon, c'est surtout l'écran que j'aime garder propre : je ne supporte pas qu'on mette les doigts dessus  :hein:


----------



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pour ma part fortement atteint du syndrome que j'ai nommé syndrome de la chifonnette.



Aaahhh;.. je vois qu'on a affaire à un spécialiste.   

Allez, assume !!!

DONNE-NOUS LA MARQUE DE LA CHIFFONETTE !!!!


----------



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> à part ça en ce qui me concerne, pas de protection entre le clavier & l'écran, ce n'est plus utile sur l'Alu 15. Avec le Ti oui car le clavier laissait des traces sur l'écran !
> sinon, c'est surtout l'écran que j'aime garder propre : je ne supporte pas qu'on mette les doigts dessus  :hein:



bah, on n'est jamais trop maniaque, hein !   
Sinon, les doigts sur un écran de PowerBook = hérésie !!!!    :love:


----------



## puffade (7 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Aaahhh;.. je vois qu'on a affaire à un spécialiste.
> 
> Allez, assume !!!
> 
> DONNE-NOUS LA MARQUE DE LA CHIFFONETTE !!!!




La marque  n'a que peu d'importance. Ce qui compte c'est la texture de la chifonnette qui doit-être parfaitement lisse et douce. Enfin, la couleur doit-être logiquement en symbiose avec la machine. Quand aux traces de doigts sur l'écran, je ne peux m^me pas l'imaginer... :mouais:


----------



## Bat-Mac (8 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> La marque  n'a que peu d'importance. Ce qui compte c'est la texture de la chifonnette qui doit-être parfaitement lisse et douce. Enfin, la couleur doit-être logiquement en symbiose avec la machine. Quand aux traces de doigts sur l'écran, je ne peux m^me pas l'imaginer... :mouais:





Dans mes bras, fils !


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi, sur mon PB, je mets la chiffonette fournie avec l'ordi.

Je sais bien que ce n'est plus la peine sur mon modèle, mais comme ma touche B ressort légèrement -ben oui, j'ai fait tomber un truc dessus - je me dis qu'au moins, là, l'écran sera bien protégé.

Sauf si quelqu'un me dit que ce n'est pas la peine, car moi, la chifonette, j'y tiens pas vraiment...


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai que ca fait bizarre et qaund j'ai des invités, il me regarde bizaremment quand j'ouvre le PWB mais bon c'est un choix :love:


----------



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà : syndrôme sans doute bien connu et d'une banalité affligeante...
> Depuis que mon PowerBook 15' est arrivé (il y a quelques jours seulement), j'ose à peine le déplacer et je ne cesse d'essuyer le clavier et le trackpad avec un petit chiffon.
> 
> Un vrai maniaque (alors qu'en réalité je suis un grand bordélique devant l'Eternel)
> ...


 

suis comme toi mais evite de mettre le protege clavier quand il marche trop lontemps car la chaleur s'evacue aussi par le clavier .


----------



## Tox (8 Mars 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, sur mon PB, je mets la chiffonette fournie avec l'ordi.



J'en ai carrément acheté une en microfibre pour mon iBook . Cela protège l'écran lorsqu'il est en position fermée et me permet de nettoyer l'écran lorsque je bosse, sans me prendre la tête.


----------



## Bat-Mac (8 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> suis comme toi mais evite de mettre le protege clavier quand il marche trop lontemps car la chaleur s'evacue aussi par le clavier .



Ah oui oui, mais en fait, le protège-clavier n'est là que lorsque le PB est en suspension d'activité..
 - donc quand il ne chauffe plus !  
(pour la photo j'ai évidemment laissé un écran de boulot pour faire joli..   )


----------



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui oui, mais en fait, le protège-clavier n'est là que lorsque le PB est en suspension d'activité..
> - donc quand il ne chauffe plus !
> (pour la photo j'ai évidemment laissé un écran de boulot pour faire joli..  )


 
c'est vrai que ça fait joli..
le pire comme maniac c'est d'acheter un pc pour pas user son powerbook.


----------



## macaml (8 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai une solution super c'est de baisser l'écran du PB mais sans le fermer
compètement comme ça la lingette est bien rangé dans le placard et j'évite
donc de l'user


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

:hosto:  :hosto: 

Aucun d'entre vous n'a pensé à consulter un psychologue ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> :hosto:  :hosto:
> 
> Aucun d'entre vous n'a pensé à consulter un psychologue ?



Il parait que l'aide de MacOsX est vraiment bien faite...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que l'aide des Mac est vraiment bien faite...




faut dire à Steeve de rajouter une rubrique et de mettre en vente un iPolish !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2005)

salut tatous, 
encore _plus mieux_ pour ne rien abimer, tout en ayant ouvert l'emballage et en utilisant le PB bien entendu !!! : 

écran "externe" et clavier/souris en usb ! 

le matin j'allume mon PB, je referme immédiatement l'écran (avec chifonnette d'origine svp) et hop, pas de poussières, pas de traces, et en plus j'augmente l'espérance de vie de mon écran, c'est ty pas bô ça ?


----------



## Jebzf (8 Mars 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> écran "externe" et clavier/souris en usb !


 
en bluetooth, parce qu'on est jamais à l'abri d'une mauvaise manipulation en branchant les câbles.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> en bluetooth, parce qu'on est jamais à l'abri d'une mauvaise manipulation en branchant les câbles.



cela va de soi........quoique pour l'écran, je ne le trouve toujours pas en BT !!!!   mais je cherche je cherche......


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Mars 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> faut dire à Steeve de rajouter une rubrique et de mettre en vente un iPolish !


 
Et pourquoi pas des iGants (comme les chirurgiens mais avec un dessin d'une pomme sur le dessus) ?  
C'est pour rire, je ne me moque pas et je comprend bien les utilisateurs qui ont épargné longtemps pour s'offrir un si bel objet.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> suis comme toi mais evite de mettre le protege clavier quand il marche trop lontemps car la chaleur s'evacue aussi par le clavier .


 
C'est un disque dur externe la petite boîte verticale à droite du POWERBOOK ?
Est-ce conseillé pour la vidéo ? Quelles caractéristiques ?  Merci.


----------



## RainMan (8 Mars 2005)

Oui et moi je l'utiliserais même uniquement dans l'obscurité, on ne sait jamais, la lumière du jour cela pourrait-être très corrosif pour la coque...


----------



## Jebzf (8 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Oui et moi je l'utiliserais même uniquement dans l'obscurité, on ne sait jamais, la lumière du jour cela pourrait-être très corrosif pour la coque...


 
aïe ! attention à l'usure du rétroéclairage !


----------



## RainMan (8 Mars 2005)

Je suis pas fou, j'ai acheté une lampe de poche frontale !


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Mars 2005)

hello,
je suis heureux de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à souffrir de comportements étranges à l'égard de son mac. J'ai un ibook 14" depuis le 28 février et je laisse toujours la petite feuille plastique entre l'écran et le clavier après utilisation. sur ce point: je suis étonné qu'aucun d'entre vous n'ait parlé du slip crumpler qui est à mettre entre l'écran et le clavier une fois le portable fermé. De plus, je n'arrette pas de passer la chifonette sur l'écran ou le clavier de peur qu'il se passe un truc. Bien entendu je n' ai pas encore pris mon ibook pour aller faire cours de peur de le casser (j'ai toutes les assurances fnac pourtant); j'ai acheté une housse tucano skin et je le mets dedans apres usage, une fois qu'il a bien refroidi... bref...c'est dingue Ok je prends soin de mes affaires mais un ami m'a dit : "mais laisse le vivre ton mac, tu l'étouffes"...ça doit être oedipien  
Si l'un d'entre vous utilise le slip crumpler ou iskin posé sur la clavier , qu'il nous fasse part de ses impressions...
A bientot...


----------



## fiftyfor (8 Mars 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> C'est un disque dur externe la petite boîte verticale à droite du POWERBOOK ?
> Est-ce conseillé pour la vidéo ? Quelles caractéristiques ?  Merci.


 oui c'est un disque dur externe et c'est fortement conseillé pour la video. Car la video occupe beaucoup de place  .


----------



## Bat-Mac (8 Mars 2005)

fiftyfor a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est un disque dur externe et c'est fortement conseillé pour la video. Car la video occupe beaucoup de place  .



Oui : pour stocker et gérer les rushes vidéo pour du montage, c'est TOUJOURS sur DD externe en FireWire (800, en l'occurence...)
J'en ai 3 chez moi, et ils sont pleins à ras bord...
La vidéo exige une bonne vitesse de DD (donc 7200 t : OK)

Bon, sur la photo c'est assez dépouillé EXPRES, parce qu'en général, avec un écran externe, un moniteur vidéo, l'ampli et la config' audio... C'EST UN VRAI GROS BORDEL !   

(pour Stéphane : ) je me demande si, par pure coîncidence, on ne consulterait pas le même psy ?

(nan, je déconne. Ce sont les psy qui me consultent... surtout pour des conseils en informatique et en vidéo...  :love:  )


----------



## msdosfolies (8 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai que le clavier en usb ça limite  l'usure , j'ai aussi enelvé la batterie comme il ne me sert pour le moment que sur le secteur .

en fait je suis maniac aussi pour penser à la revente eventuelle future.
plus facile de vendre un power book sans rayure .


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Mars 2005)

tu enleves la batterie quand tu es sur secteur? je croyais que c'était déconseillé de débrancher la batterie?


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Mars 2005)

Personne n'a repondu pour l'instant s'il y avait des utilisateurs du slip crumpler ou de l'iskin...


----------



## Bat-Mac (8 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> tu enleves la batterie quand tu es sur secteur? je croyais que c'était déconseillé de débrancher la batterie?



Tiens, moi aussi on m'a toujours déconseillé ça - mais j'ai toujours pensé que ça avait un rapport avec les pannes de secteur possibles et donc l'impossibilité pour la machine de prendre le relais pour sauvegarder le boulot...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

Le meme probleme peut arriver sur un mac de bureau de toute façon...


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2005)

Ce que tu dis est vrai mais sur un portable tout est sopudé sur la carte mere alors si il y a un truc qui prends un pete...


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

en cas de coupure de courant, qu'est ce qui risque le plus ? c'est le disque dur, non ? si il est en train d'ecrire au moment de la coupure ça peut endommager les tetes, non ?


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2005)

Oui le disque dur mais aussi tous les composants en général


----------



## Zyrol (8 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui le disque dur mais aussi tous les composants en général



Merci pour ces infos. A partir d'aujourd'hui, je n'enleve plus la batterie de mon ibook !!


----------



## julk (8 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a repondu pour l'instant s'il y avait des utilisateurs du slip crumpler ou de l'iskin...


J'utilise le slip crumpler en permanence : pour protéger le clavier de la poussière , pour éviter le contact entre clavier et écran une fois la bête fermée , et pour nettoyer l'ecran.
Biensur comme tout bon maniac , il est en quasi-permanence dans sa housse et dans un sac a dos blindé pour le transport...
et j'ai poussé le vis jusqu'a bricoler un boite équipée de mousse pour transporter le DD externe FW...


----------



## loudjena (8 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> La marque  n'a que peu d'importance. Ce qui compte c'est la texture de la chifonnette qui doit-être parfaitement lisse et douce. Enfin, la couleur doit-être logiquement en symbiose avec la machine. Quand aux traces de doigts sur l'écran, je ne peux m^me pas l'imaginer... :mouais:



J'aimerais bien voir comment vous choisissez vos sous vêtements  J'espère que vos chaussettes sont aussi nickel que vos chiffonettes  Le jour où Apple feras des chaussettes pour les pieds [je précise, je vois déjà les iPodManiaques...] 

Si non moi je suis pour la solution du tournevis  Qui à le PB le plus destroy ?

_ sorry j'ai pas résitée tellement je suis pliée de rire en vous lisant _


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Mars 2005)

Haha ça me fait bien rire... parce que là ça fait 2 jours que j'ai le powerbook, et à chaque déplacement, c'est vraiment toute une aventure 

J'ai déjà cherché des heures cmt bien mettre ma souris, mon chargeur et le reste dans le sac afin qu'ils ne frottent pas sur la bête 

Enfin bref, je suppose que c'est pareil pour pas mal de monde!

(quel machine magnifique, je suis complètement sous le charme, faut me comprendre jveux pas l'abimer mon précieux :love:   )


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Qui à le PB le plus destroy ?



juste pour toi, ma petite fred !


----------



## loudjena (9 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> juste pour toi, ma petite fred !



Merci  Encore  :love: Encore  Encore


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Merci  Encore  :love: Encore  Encore



j'aimerai bien, mais je viens de recevoir un mail de plainte du CSPJS (le comité de soutien psychologique des jeunes switcher).... il parait qu'il y a recrudescence de syncopes !

on attend une déclaration de vincmyl, leur porte-parole auto-proclamé  :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2005)

Je suis sur que claude françois avait un apple pour reprendre le standard du marteau... Bon hier soir , apres le taf, je suis allé à la fnac pour voir s'ils vendaient des slips crumpler et bien entendu ça afait marrer le vendeur. meme un client a rigolé en entendant que je voulais un slip pour mon ibook...Ah!!! Bêtise quand tu nous tiens. Bref je l'ai ignoré et j'ai continué à parlé avec le vendeur qui m' a dit " s'il n'y a pas d'avis d'un vendeur sur ce produit, c'est que c'est nul"...Vous pouvez penser que je suis parti dépité en espérant trouver une solution sur macgé...personne n'a encore répondu concernant iskin pour les claviers ibook et powerbook...


----------



## msdosfolies (9 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que claude françois avait un apple pour reprendre le standard du marteau... Bon hier soir , apres le taf, je suis allé à la fnac pour voir s'ils vendaient des slips crumpler et bien entendu ça afait marrer le vendeur. meme un client a rigolé en entendant que je voulais un slip pour mon ibook...Ah!!! Bêtise quand tu nous tiens. Bref je l'ai ignoré et j'ai continué à parlé avec le vendeur qui m' a dit " s'il n'y a pas d'avis d'un vendeur sur ce produit, c'est que c'est nul"...Vous pouvez penser que je suis parti dépité en espérant trouver une solution sur macgé...personne n'a encore répondu concernant iskin pour les claviers ibook et powerbook...


 
c'est vrai que le nom slip porte un peu à confuse. 
un I-slip peut etre ...
comment traduire correctement "slip crumpler"  ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien voir comment vous choisissez vos sous vêtements



Alors là, justement, je te remercie beaucoup d'avoir soulevé cet épineux problème.

En fait, pour résumer, c'est un peu comme pour le PowerBook :
Il s'agit de bien protéger la bête en gardant à l'esprit les préceptes d'Apple : esthétique et confort d'utilisation. Déjà, on est un peu rassuré en songeant qu'on est quasiment à l'abri des virus (quoique...) et depuis l'existence du "X" (l'O.S....) on a plus tendance à sortir couvert.
Parmi les options : poche de rangement pour accueillir la souris ? Petite fente Airport en cas d'émanation de gaz ? Tout est envisageable. Après, c'est aussi une question de budget. mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas...

Prochain débat : les différents choix de P.C. (petite culotte)


C'était la petite chronique du matin, qui va bien...


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, justement, je te remercie beaucoup d'avoir soulevé cet épineux problème.
> 
> En fait, pour résumer, c'est un peu comme pour le PowerBook :
> Il s'agit de bien protéger la bête en gardant à l'esprit les préceptes d'Apple : esthétique et confort d'utilisation. Déjà, on est un peu rassuré en songeant qu'on est quasiment à l'abri des virus (quoique...) et depuis l'existence du "X" (l'O.S....) on a plus tendance à sortir couvert.
> ...





les possesseurs de Dell portent donc des slips en laine tricotés à bandes larges par mamie... rapide à enlever.. customisable (le petit bambi sur la poche kangourou)... je reste sur mac


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2005)

Je tenais à préciser - à toutes fins utiles - que le sentiment de grande puissance que dégage l'engin ne doit pas faire oublier aussi sa fragilité. Il faut donc savoir le protéger des agressions extérieures.

CQFD


----------



## rdemonie (9 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a repondu pour l'instant s'il y avait des utilisateurs du slip crumpler ou de l'iskin...



il suffit de faire un petit tours sur cette discussion et tu verra on en parle:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75888&page=1&pp=20


----------



## dscteddy (9 Mars 2005)

Je cherche à acheté sac a dos pour mettre mon mac 17" , es ce que vous auriez des bonnes adresses a me communiquer.   
merci a toussssssssssss


----------



## dscteddy (9 Mars 2005)

Ps : pas très très, car certain (a mon humble avis) abuse un peu (+ des 100 euros pour un sac .....no comment...)


----------



## TheraBylerm (10 Mars 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Ps : pas très très, car certain (a mon humble avis) abuse un peu (+ des 100 euros pour un sac .....no comment...)



Perso, j'utilise une second skin TUCANO avec une sacoche Banana Repuclique (style Eastpasck) et aucun problème...

L'avantage ? powerbook protégé et discrétion assurée...

Et je suis sur que même dans un sac à dos Eastpack, le powerbook 17 rentre...


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Mars 2005)

La totale, The Slip, pochette néoprène The School et un un sac Crippy Duck.
Le tout de chez Crumpler, montant de la facture 167,90 euros 
Avec ça il sera bien protègé


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mars 2005)

A ce prix la il peut etre bien protégé


----------



## puffade (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai vraiment peur de tous ces sacs dont la texture risque de créer des micro-irritations sur la coque.
Un sac-duvet épais et en microfibres sur mesure me parait être une solution à peu près acceptable.
On est maniaque jusqu'au bout avec une belle machine...  
En fait maintenant que j'y pense concernant les machines portables, le mieux est très certainement de ne pas les déplacer et de les conserver chez soi dans le carton d'origine qui bien sur ne doit impérativement avoir jamais été ouvert au risque de créer un microtraumatisme sur le portable.


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> En fait maintenant que j'y pense concernant les machines portables, le mieux est très certainement de ne pas les déplacer et de les conserver chez soi dans le carton d'origine qui bien sur ne doit impérativement avoir jamais été ouvert au risque de créer un microtraumatisme sur le portable.



Et ainsi, tu évites les risques d'oxydation .


----------



## RainMan (10 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais ouvert le carton, trop peur...



Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul !


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> En fait maintenant que j'y pense concernant les machines portables, le mieux est très certainement de ne pas les déplacer et de les conserver chez soi dans le carton d'origine qui bien sur ne doit impérativement avoir jamais été ouvert au risque de créer un microtraumatisme sur le portable.



L'idéal étant bien sûr qu'il reste dans son carton d'origine *dans l'entrepôt* pour éviter ainsi la moindre vibration superflue dûe au transport.


----------



## msdosfolies (10 Mars 2005)

en tout cas , je note vos nom à tous (les maniacs) comme ça dans le cas ou vendriez votre becanne, au moins ça rassurera avec le soin que vous donnez àvotre joujou .
l'applecare nous devrait etre moins cher , non?

sinon dans la serie "je prends soin de mon powerbook" j'utilise une poire à lavement " (pour les oreilles ) acheté en pharmacie 4/5 euros pour donner des petits coups d'air sur le clavier pour enlever les poussieres ,miettes eventuelles .
la poire me sert aussi pour mon pc et mon relex numerique et son capteur .

c'est inusable et moins cher que les bombes à air comprimé.


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> donner des petits coups d'air sur le clavier pour enlever les poussieres ,miettes eventuelles .



QUOI ?? DES MIETTES ???     
Horreur ! Sacrilège !!!  L'idée même qu'une miette hostile vienne souiller mon beau clavier m'est insupportable !!   
Quand au petits "coups d'air", ne pense-tu pas qu'il s'agit là d'une solution trop radicale, voire un peu violente, avec risque de suroxydation des touches ?

 




_(En fait pas mal, le coup de la poire - en plus ces poires-là sont plus grosses que les petites que j'utilise pour l'objectif du camescope. Merci du tuyau.)_


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

Je me souviens d'un Sioux qui, après avoir posé délicatement son PowerBook, faisait pipi tout autour de la table pour marquer son territoire Mac et chasser les mauvais esprits.
A méditer...


----------



## msdosfolies (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> QUOI ?? DES MIETTES ???
> Horreur ! Sacrilège !!!  L'idée même qu'une miette hostile vienne souiller mon beau clavier m'est insupportable !!
> Quand au petits "coups d'air", ne pense-tu pas qu'il s'agit là d'une solution trop radicale, voire un peu violente, avec risque de suroxydation des touches ?
> 
> ...




ben non puisque la poire est sterilisé avant chaque usage et elle ne me sert pas à son usage initialement prevu (lavement oriculaire ou anal  )


----------



## RainMan (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un Sioux qui, après avoir posé délicatement son PowerBook, faisait pipi tout autour de la table pour marquer son territoire Mac et chasser les mauvais esprits.
> A méditer...



Celle là, c'est la meilleure ! Merci pour préserver mon coeur (ben oui, j'ai appris hier que rire,est bon pour le coeur !).


----------



## TheraBylerm (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal étant bien sûr qu'il reste dans son carton d'origine *dans l'entrepôt* pour éviter ainsi la moindre vibration superflue dûe au transport.



Ou alors, que le PowerBook reste en pièces détachées... et qu'il devienne réel en rêve !     

Ou encore qu'il soit placé sous vide, sur un socle antisismique, et isolant de toute perturbation électrostatique, que aucun fil ne vienne se brancher dessus, et qu'un clavier/souris sans fil soit placé en dehors de la vitrine sous vide, pour l'utilisation...


----------



## Sinkha (10 Mars 2005)

Moi je le nettoie tous les soirs, je mets en suite l'intercalaire d'origine, je le ferme. Un gros bisou sur l'alu, pour qu'il fasse un gros Dodo :love: 

Je me sers de Lingette et de Nova Glass pour le nettoyage. Il brille de mille feux.


----------



## TheraBylerm (10 Mars 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le nettoie tous les soirs, je mets en suite l'intercalaire d'origine, je le ferme. Un gros bisou sur l'alu, pour qu'il fasse un gros Dodo :love:
> 
> Je me sers de Lingette et de Nova Glass pour le nettoyage. Il brille de mille feux.



N'oublie pas la crème hydratante antirides iCream, et le masque iCucumber une fois par mois, c'est primordial !


----------



## Giam_ (11 Mars 2005)

> Moi je le nettoie tous les soirs, je mets en suite l'intercalaire d'origine, je le ferme. Un gros bisou sur l'alu, pour qu'il fasse un gros Dodo



idem mais moi j'ai commander le powerbook avec i'clean et sa lingette jolie   et y se porte comme un charme - c'est beau un powerbook - à devenir maniaque  :affraid: voir à se la péter un peu quand même :style:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai acheté la solution iClean qui est d'ailleurs tres éfficace, au début j'avais l'impression que la lingette était un peu rugueuse


----------



## Sinkha (11 Mars 2005)

Moi mon gros problème c'est pour l'écran LCD de mon BP a moi. En effet après le nettoyage, je me penche à droite et a gauche pour voir ci le LCD n'a plus aucune trace.  

Mais comme je suis une micro maniaque malade, il me semble toujours voir quelque trace.  Alors je recommence, sous l'oeil des fois de mes parents.:mouais:  qui avec leur sourire moqueur envoie de temps en temps une vanne, du style ta oubliée un grain de poussière.


----------



## Giam_ (11 Mars 2005)

Quand on a une porsche entre les mains, ben c'est pas une Citroën quoi ou encore une QQ (nouvelle marque de voiture entièrement chinoise) - Moi jsui fiers à 120% de mon acquisition et c'est vraiment ce qui se fait de mieux au monde - jsui un fou amoureux de ma pomme :hosto: ok j'arrête. Non, sinon i'clean c'est vraiment le bon truc, t'facon quyand j'ai vue ca dans la liste "officielle" de la boutique pomme j'ai fait confiance au produit, après tout i commence par "i'" alors


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> juste pour toi, ma petite fred !



avec loudjena, c'est le seul post intéressant dans ce ramassis de névrosé !!   

faites vous soigner !


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

ayéééééééééééé z'ai pissé dans mon froc de rire mon ficelle !!!!!!!


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ayéééééééééééé z'ai pissé dans mon froc de rire mon ficelle !!!!!!!



je vais chercher un grec, et je te fais un petit cours de nettoyage de trackpad !


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

non merci : j'applique déja une fois par semaine !


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> non merci : j'applique déja une fois par semaine !



je me disais aussi que tu avais les cheveux un peu gras  :casse: 

au fait, j'aime beaucoup ton pull en laine, ils font le même pour ibook ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je me disais aussi que tu avais les cheveux un peu gras  :casse:
> 
> au fait, j'aime beaucoup ton pull en laine, ils font le même pour ibook ?



il protège super bien des odeurs de cigarettes, absorbe bien la bière et est super doux à l'intérieur. je peux demander à la confectionneuse qu'elle t'en fasse un pour l'iBook et une paire de ficelles picardes si tu veux.


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

La vidéo de Ficelle est en train de faire le tour de mon P.A.F. perso (c-à-dire mon carnet d'adresses..   )
Plusieurs copains-z-et copines se sont pissés dessus en la voyant, par conséquent il risque d'y avoir bientôt des demandes de remboursement de moquettes, voire meme de claviers souillés...


----------



## chagregel (12 Mars 2005)

Mais retournez au Lou, laissez mais nioub tranquilles !!!!!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

un modo doit connaitre son orthographe, non ?


----------



## ThiGre (12 Mars 2005)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple c'est de prendre un tournevis et de faire plein de rayures dessus dès qu'on l'a sorti du carton.
> Comme ça plus besoin de se prendre la tête !



Hi, hi, hi, rigolo comme idée, mais en fait je prends le plus grand soin dans l'entretien de mon PB17"... C'est le plus beau des Macs que j'ai eu pour l'instant alors


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2005)

moi, je me méfie toujours : un powerbook qui ne boit pas de bières, c'est suspect. ficelle faiit pareil avec ses apn et nous nous en portons très biens comme ça !


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> La vidéo de Ficelle est en train de faire le tour de mon P.A.F. perso (c-à-dire mon carnet d'adresses..   )
> Plusieurs copains-z-et copines se sont pissés dessus en la voyant, par conséquent il risque d'y avoir bientôt des demandes de remboursement de moquettes, voire meme de claviers souillés...



merci pour le compliment... et promi, il y aura une suite !


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il protège super bien des odeurs de cigarettes, absorbe bien la bière et est super doux à l'intérieur. je peux demander à la confectionneuse qu'elle t'en fasse un pour l'iBook et une paire de ficelles picardes si tu veux.




faut absolument le faire breveter en plusieurs tailles.
j'ai vu les chaussettes d'ipod ce matin à la fnac digital, et je peux t'assurer qu'elles n'ont rien à lui envier


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais retournez au Lou, laissez mais nioub tranquilles !!!!!!!!    :rateau:



si tu continues à nous embeter, je décapite un powerbook en direct !  :rateau:


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il y aura une suite !



OK !    Super. Je préviens tout le monde, pour qu'ils aient le temps de préparer les caleçons anti-fuites et des plastiques pour protéger le clavier et la moquette...


----------



## Bat-Mac (29 Mars 2005)

RHAAAAA... des traces de doigts autour du clavier et sur la coque de mon beau nouvel Alu 15' !!   

Vite, une solution !  Le chiffon en micro-fibres, ok, mais quoi d'autre ??

Et un mauvais point pour le Tucano second skin, dont la fermeture éclair a laissé une petite (infime, mais quand meme) égratignure sur le côté de la coque, parce que j'ai eu un jour du mal à rentrer rapidement le PB...  :hein: 



Rha LA LA... dur, dur, d'être un maniaque...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Mars 2005)

Les rayures sonr presque inévitables


----------



## ThiGre (30 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Les rayures sonr presque inévitables



À part en mettant le PB sous film plastique dès sa mise en service...


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> À part en mettant le PB sous film plastique dès sa mise en service...



Un autre problème se pose : l'electro statisme du film plastique risque d'endommager les composant electroniques du PWB...


----------



## puffade (30 Mars 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai essayé toutes les solutions possibles et inimaginables pour préserver au maximum ma machine et je suis toujours déçu. De la micro-rayure, au microtraumatisme en passant par l'infime trace visible sur l'écran... Tout cela est insupportable. Cela est malheureusement devenu pire depuis que j'observe mon ibook sous toutes les coutures au microscope opératoire à un grossissement de 25. Et là, je peux vous dire que l'action des chifonnettes ou autres micro-fibres fait tout simplement office de papier de verre ou toile emeri. Quand à l'action des poires insufflant de l'air, je crains qu'il n'éjecte des micro-organismes dans les interstices du clavier. C'est pour cette raison que depuis, je travaille toujours avec des gants stériles (au moment ou ils sortent du sachet).
Je ne sais plusssssssss quoi faire. Aidez-moi.


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai essayé toutes les solutions possibles et inimaginables pour préserver au maximum ma machine et je suis toujours déçu. De la micro-rayure, au microtraumatisme en passant par l'infime trace visible sur l'écran... Tout cela est insupportable. Cela est malheureusement devenu pire depuis que j'observe mon ibook sous toutes les coutures au microscope opératoire à un grossissement de 25. Et là, je peux vous dire que l'action des chifonnettes ou autres micro-fibres fait tout simplement office de papier de verre ou toile emeri. Quand à l'action des poires insufflant de l'air, je crains qu'il n'éjecte des micro-organismes dans les interstices du clavier. C'est pour cette raison que depuis, je travaille toujours avec des gants stériles (au moment ou ils sortent du sachet).
> Je ne sais plusssssssss quoi faire. Aidez-moi.



Est ce que tu travailles dans un environnement sous vide, et parfaitement stérile ? car l'utilisation seule des gants en garantie pas une protection à 100%...


----------



## ficelle (31 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plusssssssss quoi faire. Aidez-moi.



j'organise des séminaires de desintox, mais c'est très très cher....   

ps : voir méthode plus haut !


----------



## ficelle (31 Mars 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a une porsche entre les mains, ben c'est pas une Citroën quoi ou encore une QQ (nouvelle marque de voiture entièrement chinoise) - Moi jsui fiers à 120% de mon acquisition et c'est vraiment ce qui se fait de mieux au monde - jsui un fou amoureux de ma pomme :hosto: ok j'arrête. Non, sinon i'clean c'est vraiment le bon truc, t'facon quyand j'ai vue ca dans la liste "officielle" de la boutique pomme j'ai fait confiance au produit, après tout i commence par "i'" alors




c'est quoi le problème avec Citroën* ?


* le plus mac des constructeurs automobile !


----------



## Bat-Mac (31 Mars 2005)

:hein:  Arghh.... Quelle connerie !
J'ai enfin acheté le "Slip" de chez Crumpler...
Trop content, le gusse, de son acquisition....
Et voilà-t-y pas qu'en le glissant sur le clavier de mon bô Pbook tout neuf (j'ai évidemment pris la taille 15" pour mon PB 15" - je ne suis pas abruti _à ce point là_ - quoique...) je me rends compte qu'il est trop épais et impossible de l'empêcher de recouvrir la ferméture aimantée de la partie clavier.
En gros, on ne peut plus fermer le PB !!!

Mais quelle connerie !   

Moi qui me réjouissais à l'idée de cette douce microfibre protectrice entre clavier et dalle...

Apparemment il n'y a vraiment plus besoin de protéger le clavier quand le nouveau PB est fermé parce qu'il ne peut plus toucher la dalle...

En attendant, j'ai un slip en rab'...  moi qui préfère les caleçons...


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plusssssssss quoi faire. Aidez-moi.


Pour quoi ? Trouver l'adresse d'un bon psy ?


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mars 2005)

Cher Bat_Mac, tu as un slip en rab, certes.... mais n'oublie pas que tu peux aussi l'utiliser comme tapis de souris  Donc ce n'est pas perdu...J'en ai un pour mon ibook 14" et c'est vrai que ça va parfaitement, sans problème pour fermer...Si tu veux te débarrasser de ton Slip, pense à un ami qui auarit un portable 15" (peu importe qu'il soit mac ou pc) et peut_être en feras tu un heureux...
Courage!!!


----------



## Bat-Mac (31 Mars 2005)

certes certes... mais avec une souris *optique*, le concept du tapis s'en trouve nettement amoindri...   
Alors... aller offrir mon slip au premier venue.... ou bien, remarque, à la *première* venue... ça peut avoir son charme...    Je me demande si j'aurais pu fermer le capot en glissant un slip 14" à la place...


----------



## wip (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour 

Tres content de voir qu'on est plusieurs a etre maniaque . Et pis surtout, qu'est ce que je me marre a lire ce topic !!! Perso, j'ai une pochette en Latex et une sac en cuir rouge avec des clous. Et quand j'ai peur que mon PowerBook se sauve et se raye tout seul, je lui mets des menottes 
Moi, ce n'est pas qu'avec le PowerBook que je surveille les rayures. Mon G5 a le droit au meme traitement aussi, et ma chiffonnette sevie sur les deux engins. Je me surprend aussi a souvent carresser les deux betes... A froid, ou quand elles sont chaudes, cela reste un grand plaisir .
Quand a la batterie, j'avais aussi tendance a la retirer des qu'elle etait pleine. Mais comme je debranche souvent mon Alubook du secteur, je passais mon temps a la mettre et a l'enlever, c'est pas cool. Donc vous etes sur, ca ne l'use pas de la laisser dans le PowerBook ? On m'a pourtant diT que de l'enlever des qu'elle est pleine allonge sa duree de vie... On m'aurait menti ? :mouais: 

Wip


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Donc vous etes sur, ca ne l'use pas de la laisser dans le PowerBook ?


Oui. Certain. Pas d'inconvénient à la laisser avec les PMU des machines modernes.


----------



## wip (31 Mars 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Certain. Pas d'inconvénient à la laisser avec les PMU des machines modernes.


Merci 

Et en parlant de machines modernes, j'aime beaucoup mon AluBook, mais quand meme, le Titanium... il avait encore plus de classe non ? :love:  (j'aurais pas du le revendre...)

Wip


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le problème avec Citroën* ?



tiens, je me disais justement qu'une tite Saxo irait très bien avec mon Ti et mon bipro450 !! 

ptête que je l'achéterais en même temps qu'un petit G5 avec mes indemnités de licenciement économique hein !   

ps : quand on a une Porsche, on pollue.  c'est ce que je répete tous les jours à ma Boss quand son mari l'amène en Boxster !


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Et en parlant de machines modernes, j'aime beaucoup mon AluBook, mais quand meme, le Titanium... il avait encore plus de classe non ? :love:  (j'aurais pas du le revendre...)


les goûts et les couleurs... mais c'est vrai que le Titanium avait de la gueule. Mais bon, je trouve aussi que mon WallStreet le faisait pas mal non plus. Je n'ai pas eu de Pismo mais c'est ce design que j'aurais aimé continuer à voir.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mars 2005)

C'est clair que le design des Pismo était vraiment pas mal , noir avec la pomme blanche


----------



## Mulder (31 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le design des Pismo était vraiment pas mal , noir avec la pomme blanche


Et les "media baies" étaient tout de même bien pratiques.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mars 2005)

Le fait de pouvoir mettre 2 batteries aussi


----------



## dscteddy (1 Avril 2005)

Petite question?

Je viens d'acheter un PB 17p et je trouve qu 1 partie du clavier est moin bien éclairé que d'autre, es ce normal? 
Je ne suis pas habitué, car j'avais avant des 12p....
Merci a vous


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2005)

riens sur la Saxo ? perso, je préfère la première génération, moins frime, moins prétentieuse, plus apple quoi... mais yen a ici qui ne comprennent pas...


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

moi, je suis tres 3 en 1 de chez Leader Price....


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

hors-sujet... moi ?!








ps : il en manque 2


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

l'iSkin c'est bien, mais ça fait suer des oreilles....


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

vous reprendrez bien un peu de pizza...


----------



## loudjena (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> moi, je suis tres 3 en 1 de chez Leader Price....



Cool, toi au moins je peux te preter mon PB les yeux fermés en sachant que tu me le rendra nickel.


----------



## loudjena (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> l'iSkin c'est bien, mais ça fait suer des oreilles....



Ça doit être chaud pour le ski l'iskin sur les zoreilles, t'as testé ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être chaud pour le ski l'iskin sur les zoreilles, t'as testé ?



à vélo, sur les ski, c'est pareil, des qu'il y a trop de vent, ZIP... je ferme !


----------



## puffade (3 Avril 2005)

Toutes ces photos me font frémir d'angoisse. Moi qui essaie de mettre au point une enceinte stérile et parfaitement étanche dans laquelle je pourrai enfin ouvrir l'écran de moin ibook pour le protéger de toute agression potentielle. Je suis profondemement bouleversé par ce type de cliché. Je vais prendre un petit remontant pour oublier ces horreurs.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2005)

de la coke ? 

moi je vais aller me chercher un kebab, histoire de graisser le trackpad de mon Titanium !


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> de la coke ?
> 
> moi je vais aller me chercher un kebab, histoire de graisser le trackpad de mon Titanium !



tiens, une image d'archives...


----------



## Fran6 (3 Avril 2005)

A voir toutes ces photos, j'en ai la chair de poule....Moi qui bichone mon PB comme un fou   surtout la pizza......


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tiens, une image d'archives...



MDR 
Pouah ça c'est du remontant !!!! v'la les lignes !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle ? on invite jahrom a une AES ? :love:


----------



## pixelemon (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tiens, une image d'archives...




pff même pas peur...


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ficelle ? on invite jahrom a une AES ? :love:



Yeeeesss !!!

J'amène mon pwb et des pailles !


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ficelle ? on invite jahrom a une AES ? :love:



je te vois venir, toi....

pour les lignes, faut aimer le sucre, comme sur la photo   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeesss !!!
> 
> J'amène mon pwb et des pailles !



tu en oublie la :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en oublie la :love:



T'inquiètes... Malow sera la...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes... Malow sera la...



ben voila :love: enfin des femmes dans les AES :rose:é


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vous reprendrez bien un peu de pizza...



le travail des ombre en studio voyons, relis les 2 derniers chasseurs d'image


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le travail des ombre en studio voyons, relis les 2 derniers chasseurs d'image



où tu as vu un studio ?

mais si tu veux qu'on parle éclairage, géné, boite à lumière, flasmètre, et bouts de polystyrène, je suis tout ouïe !   

chasseurs d'image, j'ai arrêté de me le cogné* quand t'étais encore dans le primaire... 

* quel jeu de mot !


----------



## zaladin (3 Avril 2005)

Mon Dieu !, moi qui arrive ici toute innocente, invitée par Bath-Mac, quel choc ! Bande d'iconoclastes, de trublions anarchistes, que font les modérateurs ? Et la SPMAC (Société Protectrice des Macs)? Où ai-je mis le brown sugar, que je me remonte un coup ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> où tu as vu un studio ?
> 
> mais si tu veux qu'on parle éclairage, géné, boite à lumière, flasmètre, et bouts de polystyrène, je suis tout ouïe !
> 
> ...



je prend la boite a la lumière, j'ai trouvé un flashmètre a aiguille au boulot (pour reglé certain vieux êcran CRT :rateau: )


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu !, moi qui arrive ici toute innocente, invitée par Bath-Mac, quel choc ! Bande d'iconoclastes, de trublions anarchistes, que font les modérateurs ? Et la SPMAC (Société Protectrice des Macs)? Où ai-je mis le brown sugar, que je me remonte un coup ?



bienvenue...

je crois pouvoir faire bien pire si tu as un peu de temps,

mais peut être pas ce soir   :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend la boite a la lumière, j'ai trouvé un flashmètre a aiguille au boulot (pour reglé certain vieux êcran CRT :rateau: )



un flashmetre pour regler un ecran crt ?

ah ?!   

je voyais plutot un truc style minolta ou gossen


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2005)

oui, sur certain vieux CRT il fallait un flashmetre pour faire les réglages usines


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> où tu as vu un studio ?
> 
> mais si tu veux qu'on parle éclairage, géné, boite à lumière, flasmètre, et bouts de polystyrène, je suis tout ouïe !
> 
> ...



laisse, mackie ne sait même pas ce que veut dire "mesure en incidence" ! 

(je suis très Gossen... sixtomat flash par exemple !  simple et suffisant quand on ttlise !  )


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu !, moi qui arrive ici toute innocente, invitée par Bath-Mac



hum... serait-ce là un message subliminal pour laisser entendre que j'aurais besoin d'un bain (bath) ?  :bebe: 
Ou alors que je serais comme la java ?  :rateau:  

Cela dit, désolé que le contenu des élucubrations de ce topic aie pu te choquer. Il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence : en ces temps de dérèglements météorologiques, le fond de l'air effraie.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu !, moi qui arrive ici toute innocente, invitée par Bath-Mac, quel choc ! Bande d'iconoclastes, de trublions anarchistes, que font les modérateurs ?



la chag on sais pas, moi je cours les filles :love:


----------



## zaladin (4 Avril 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> hum... serait-ce là un message subliminal pour laisser entendre que j'aurais besoin d'un bain (bath) ?  :bebe:
> Ou alors que je serais comme la java ?  :rateau:
> 
> Cela dit, désolé que le contenu des élucubrations de ce topic aie pu te choquer. Il faut bien se rendre à l'évidence : en ces temps de dérèglements météorologiques, le fond de l'air effraie.


pour le "h", chaipa...mais les lapsus signifient surtout quelque chose sur celui qui les fait...j'avais peut-être besoin d'un bain (j'ai la crève et hier soir j'avais froid). Peut-être que je trouvais ça "bath" d'être là?...En tout cas je lance un défi à Ficelle: casser son PWB en mille morceaux grâce à un gros marteau, photos à l'appui...on va voir si c'est un homme...je voulais vous envoyer une photo de mon PWB mais je ne la retrouve pas, vivement Tiger s'il est aussi efficace que Manuel le dit, car j'ai essayé avec "Recherche" (seule et dossier) et "ça" ne trouve pas, pourtant "ça" ne m'appartient pas depuis si longtemps (2semaines dans 2jours) et "ça"n'est pas trop rempli..


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> pour le "h", chaipa...mais les lapsus signifient surtout quelque chose sur celui qui les fait...j'avais peut-être besoin d'un bain (j'ai la crève et hier soir j'avais froid). Peut-être que je trouvais ça "bath" d'être là?...En tout cas je lance un défi à Ficelle: casser son PWB en mille morceaux grâce à un gros marteau, photos à l'appui...on va voir si c'est un homme...je voulais vous envoyer une photo de mon PWB mais je ne la retrouve pas, vivement Tiger s'il est aussi efficace que Manuel le dit, car j'ai essayé avec "Recherche" (seule et dossier) et "ça" ne trouve pas, pourtant "ça" ne m'appartient pas depuis si longtemps (2semaines dans 2jours) et "ça"n'est pas trop rempli..



Oui, Ficelle : bouh, il est pas cap' ! Il a les bou-leuh ! Il le f'ra pa-aaaaas !   

Sinon, pour la recherche, quand tu es sur le bureau tu fais juste pomme + F et ça te donnera des résultats intéressants.

Comment ça, c'est pas clair ?   

Alors :




+ *F* 

J'espère que là, ça ira...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2005)

en passant, je peux poster une carte mère de Ti 550 fracassée à coups de marteau si vous voulez vraiment des actes violents. (nota : oui, elle boote encore !  )


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je lance un défi à Ficelle: casser son PWB en mille morceaux grâce à un gros marteau, photos à l'appui...on va voir si c'est un homme...



deja fait en page 2... et il y a peut être d'autre moyens de prouver que je suis vraiment un homme si besoin s'en ressent


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

tss tss....   

hum... il me semble que la p'tite dame a souhaité voir le portable cassé en *mille morceaux* !
Sur la p'tite vidéo (excellente, au demeurant  ), on est quand même loin du compte... 

Allons... un petit effort...


----------



## mog (4 Avril 2005)

Franchement, je veux pas passer pour le démago de service, loin de là. 

Mais vous pensez pas qu'il y a des problèmes un PETIT peu plus importants dans le monde. Et ca, sans même avoir besoin d'aller au Vietnam! Alors quand je tombe sur votre topic et que je vois certain faire une crise de peur d'abimer son petit "bébé". AU SECOURS! Non sérieusement, prenez-le pas mal, mais il faudrait quand meme relativiser un tant soit peu... LES ORDINATEURS RESTENT DES OBJETS, même si Apple a le don d'en créer de magnifiques.


----------



## zaladin (4 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je veux pas passer pour le démago de service, loin de là.
> 
> Mais vous pensez pas qu'il y a des problèmes un PETIT peu plus importants dans le monde. Et ca, sans même avoir besoin d'aller au Vietnam! Alors quand je tombe sur votre topic et que je vois certain faire une crise de peur d'abimer son petit "bébé". AU SECOURS! Non sérieusement, prenez-le pas mal, mais il faudrait quand meme relativiser un tant soit peu... LES ORDINATEURS RESTENT DES OBJETS, même si Apple a le don d'en créer de magnifiques.


 :mouais: Il vient de quelle planète celui-là ?
Sinon: d'accord Ficelle, t'es un homme, pas besoin d'le prouver... Vraiment sympa la petite vidéo, j'ai bien rigolé...


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

Hello mog !
Sans chercher à passer pour le prof de psycho du coin, je dirai que c'est JUSTEMENT parce qu'il y a des choses plus importantes dans la vie qu'il est plaisant, entre amis, de "jouer à faire comme si"...
C'est évidemment pour cela qu'il est hilarant de lire comment l'un ou l'autre soigne la bête...
Non ?
Enfin, moi, c'est pour ça que j'ai commencé. J'avais passé une journée de merde à batailler pour un boulot qui m'a échappé et ensuite gérer une crise familiale et au lieu de déprimer dans mon coin, eh ben j'ai pensé aux Monty Python ou je ne sais plus quoi et j'ai lâché du lest ici. Mais je te rassure, il m'arrive comme tout le monde d'évoquer des choses plus grave. T'as vu, par exemple, qu'ils vont bientôt, peut-être, changer la couleur du ticket de métro ?   Rha.... Ca va encore tout nous bouleverser, ça...


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais aller me chercher un kebab, histoire de graisser le trackpad de mon Titanium !



on attend toujours des images de cette technique oh combien efficace !


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2005)

Moi je pose tous le soirs mon PB12 dans le berceau à la place du bébé ... je le borde et lui donne un gros bisous sur sa pomme ... Je le regarde une dernière fois "respirer" et je branche le baby-phone des fois que!!  ... je ne désespère pas de convaincre un jour ma biche d'accepter de le prendre dans notre chambre.
J'oubliais .... je me lève 3 fois par nuit pour aller le voir et chaque fois c'est le déchirement .. la larme à l'oeil.
Pfffff  c'est trop triste .. je retourne le voir excusez-moi :rose:


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on attend toujours des images de cette technique oh combien efficace !



ça fonctionne aussi sur les alu ?


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on attend toujours des images de cette technique oh combien efficace !



en fait, je ne l'ai pas fait, je me rappelle que la dernière fois, seuls les pigeons ont accepté de bonne grâce ce que mon corps avait mis une nuit à refuser !  

mais... (la suite au prochain post)


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2005)

nous disions donc : exposé du graissage de Trackpad en l'absence de Kebab à portée de main et au petit-déjeuner (je suis en congés, ça explique les horaires de petit-déj tardifs)

1 : 





2 :





3 : 





4 :














merci et bonne journée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2005)

Nous attendons impatiemment l'intervention de la marmotte ou du lapinou


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

ca fait du bien de voire qu on est pas seul les autre aussi en faute partout des que je mange en travaillant j en faut partout


----------



## Bat-Mac (6 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon allez, fais pas ta mijaurée... 

C'est quoi, ta recette de crêpes préférée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 






Bat-Mac - accro au PowerBeurre


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, fais pas ta mijaurée...
> 
> C'est quoi, ta recette de crêpes préférée ?
> 
> ...



les ficelles picardes !!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2005)

Ah lalalala bien gras sur le PWB, il faut toujours avoir un petit chiffon sur soi ou alors ne plus toucher le beurre :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2005)

tu parles, j'ai bien étalé pour bien graisser le trackpad, le beurre ne sert pas qu'au plaisir hein !


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu parles, j'ai bien étalé pour bien graisser le trackpad, le beurre ne sert pas qu'au plaisir hein !



je pensais qu'en Picardie, on faisait plutot ça avec du saindou   

je parle du trackpad bien sur, pas des p'tits plaisirs


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je pensais qu'en Picardie, on faisait plutot ça avec du saindou
> 
> je parle du trackpad bien sur, pas des p'tits plaisirs



tu sais ce qu'ils te disent *les picards* !!


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ce qu'ils te disent *les picards* !!



encore du blue de betterave ?


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore du blue de betterave ?



on dit "pulpe" ou "jus" d'abord !  pis c'est plus "sucré" que "gras" !


----------



## puffade (7 Avril 2005)

Comment peut-on oser montrer des photos pareils dans un thread concernant les maniaques. C'est de la cruauté, du sadisme d'une perversion insondable. Allez, je vais me coucher avec un lexomil.


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

vous voulez vraiment que j'explose une carte-mère de Ti550 (fonctionnant, je le répête) devant vous ?


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez vraiment que j'explose une carte-mère de Ti550 (fonctionnant, je le répête) devant vous ?



oui...


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez vraiment que j'explose une carte-mère de Ti550 (fonctionnant, je le répête) devant vous ?



franchement, non... je prefererai que tu me la mettes de coté


----------



## Bat-Mac (8 Avril 2005)

En lisant cette dernière page, je me dis qu'il faudrait adjoindre au "coin des maniaques" un "coin des sadiques" du PowerBook...


----------



## alèm (8 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> franchement, non... je prefererai que tu me la mettes de coté



justement, je voulais te demander, t'aurais pas des barrettes de ram so-dimm PC100 (même une de 64Mo) ? c'est pour un test !  

mon frangin m'a dit qu'il leur restait quelques plaques d'alliage alu-titane, il devrait pouvoir m'en faire un mini desktop (surtout que les pates plastiques supportant le HD ont disparu de la carte-mère...)


----------



## ThiGre (10 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez vraiment que j'explose une carte-mère de Ti550 (fonctionnant, je le répête) devant vous ?



Quand t'auras explosé ta carte de Ti550, tu me mettras le cadre de l'écran et les charnières de côté STP 
Notre vénérable Ti500 n'a en effet son écran retenu à l'ordi que par ses câbles


----------

